# Ruby Ripples and Lorna.



## Bigbud1 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Ruby, I hope you see this. Why have you stopped updates on your site?
Also, Lorna's blog has vanished. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 18, 2007)

Bigbud1 said:


> Hi Ruby, I hope you see this. Why have you stopped updates on your site?
> Also, Lorna's blog has vanished. Hope everything is ok.



Ive sent you a pm


----------



## Philmyboots (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi Ruby I was wondering aswell  . xxxx



Philmyboots


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey, cool to see someone local! Myself and BigBellySSBBW are near Newbury 

Mike


----------



## Philmyboots (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi Mike how cool is that only few miles away BigBellySSBBW is soo hot 


Philmyboots


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 18, 2007)

Philmyboots said:


> Hi Mike how cool is that only few miles away BigBellySSBBW is soo hot
> 
> 
> Philmyboots



Thanks, lol.


----------



## Philmyboots (Nov 18, 2007)

your very welcome:bow:


Philmyboots


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Phil. I do intend to start my blog up again, I was not in the frame of mind to do it for quite a while and so rather than post stuff that wasn't positive, I just didnt post anything. Also, Ive been kinda stuck indoors mostly for the past few months, so don't have a lot to report.

Lorna actually posted on her blog right up til a few days ago and explained what happened to her. She was told 12 yrs ago that she couldnt get pregnant again, so was very surprised to find out some weeks ago that she was pregnant. Very sadly, she had a miscarriage at 9 weeks. So she is now trying to get her diabetes under control and part ofthat for her will include diet. So, her focus has now switched to the extent that her blog is no longer applicable and she decided to not post on it any more. I hadnt realised though that she was going to take it offline completely. She does have an account on the forums here though, you could pm her if you had any questions. 

Hope you and youre Mrs are well Phil. take care


----------



## Philmyboots (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok no worries me & the Boss are fine 




Philmyboots


----------



## Jes (Nov 19, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Hi Phil. I do intend to start my blog up again, I was not in the frame of mind to do it for quite a while and so rather than post stuff that wasn't positive, I just didnt post anything. Also, Ive been kinda stuck indoors mostly for the past few months, so don't have a lot to report.



aww, why've you been stuck inside, Ruby? What's wrong?


----------



## Suze (Nov 19, 2007)

Jes said:


> aww, why've you been stuck inside, Ruby? What's wrong?



I guess there was a reason why she didn't say it in her post.


----------



## TS Monkey (Nov 19, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Also, Ive been kinda stuck in doors mostly



You're stuck in a doorway? Don't worry Ruby, I'm on my way! I'll get you you out!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 20, 2007)

Jes said:


> aww, why've you been stuck inside, Ruby? What's wrong?



Just that I have a back problem that means I can only walk short distances, and I dont have a car. Im not complaining though! I have a lot to be grateful for, and I have a very cute and sweet friend who visits every few weeks and we go out and have fun  . 

Okay... now I feel like everyone's looking at me, eeeeek!! Nothing to see here, move along now..


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 20, 2007)

TS Monkey said:


> You're stuck in a doorway? Don't worry Ruby, I'm on my way! I'll get you you out!



LOL I love how you only appear in "tight squeezes"!


----------



## angel-1 (Nov 26, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Just that I have a back problem that means I can only walk short distances, and I dont have a car. Im not complaining though! I have a lot to be grateful for, and I have a very cute and sweet friend who visits every few weeks and we go out and have fun  .
> 
> Okay... now I feel like everyone's looking at me, eeeeek!! Nothing to see here, move along now..



You're Ms. Ruby Ripples, there's always something to look at, mmmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 26, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> You're Ms. Ruby Ripples, there's always something to look at, mmmmmmmmmmm!!!



Thankyou! :blush:


----------



## Lorna (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi folks
wow I didnt realise that you couldnt find my blog! Its still online although as Ruby says I havent posted in it since I lost the baby, but that is only about three weeks!
Tony and I are doing a lot of talking right now and we are still working through our loss, I dont know what the future holds as far as my blog goes, the direction of it might change somewhat but I will probably keep writing in it simply because I enjoy it.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 27, 2007)

Lorna said:


> Hi folks
> wow I didnt realise that you couldnt find my blog! Its still online although as Ruby says I havent posted in it since I lost the baby, but that is only about three weeks!
> Tony and I are doing a lot of talking right now and we are still working through our loss, I dont know what the future holds as far as my blog goes, the direction of it might change somewhat but I will probably keep writing in it simply because I enjoy it.



*hugs* sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lorna (Nov 27, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> *hugs* sorry for your loss.



Thanks its getting easier.


----------



## BeeBee (Nov 27, 2007)

Lorna said:


> Hi folks
> wow I didnt realise that you couldnt find my blog! Its still online although as Ruby says I havent posted in it since I lost the baby, but that is only about three weeks!
> Tony and I are doing a lot of talking right now and we are still working through our loss, I dont know what the future holds as far as my blog goes, the direction of it might change somewhat but I will probably keep writing in it simply because I enjoy it.



Our hearts go out to you and Tony. We know how hard it is right now.


----------



## krazyk1372 (Dec 31, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Hi Phil. I do intend to start my blog up again, I was not in the frame of mind to do it for quite a while and so rather than post stuff that wasn't positive, I just didnt post anything. Also, Ive been kinda stuck indoors mostly for the past few months, so don't have a lot to report.
> 
> Lorna actually posted on her blog right up til a few days ago and explained what happened to her. She was told 12 yrs ago that she couldnt get pregnant again, so was very surprised to find out some weeks ago that she was pregnant. Very sadly, she had a miscarriage at 9 weeks. So she is now trying to get her diabetes under control and part ofthat for her will include diet. So, her focus has now switched to the extent that her blog is no longer applicable and she decided to not post on it any more. I hadnt realised though that she was going to take it offline completely. She does have an account on the forums here though, you could pm her if you had any questions.
> 
> Hope you and youre Mrs are well Phil. take care



Yay! Ruby's coming back. I came across your blog earlier this month and was absolutely inspired by your self confidence. I admire you so much, you have changed my outlook on being a ssbbw. Thank you Ruby, keep up the great work!
Kova


----------



## Dravenhawk (Jan 1, 2008)

Lorna said:


> Hi folks
> wow I didnt realise that you couldnt find my blog! Its still online although as Ruby says I havent posted in it since I lost the baby, but that is only about three weeks!
> Tony and I are doing a lot of talking right now and we are still working through our loss, I dont know what the future holds as far as my blog goes, the direction of it might change somewhat but I will probably keep writing in it simply because I enjoy it.



I am sorry for your loss my sincere condolances

Dravenhawk


----------

